# Indulgence



## patrix (Dec 6, 2006)

Been in the hospital with chemo pneumonia for week-no internet, no slippertalk. When I got home yesaterday, I treated myself to:


Mount Toro
Stonei 
Shin Yi Prince

It almost made the week in the hospital worth it, I missed reading the posts very much. I think my grab bag from last week was pretty cool, but has alot of big green phrags-I will love them all but wished I'd have known what I was getting. They are all very healthy, I hope this new order from Parkside is as robust, they were not cheap.


----------



## Heather (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey Patrix, 

Hang in there! Glad to hear you're home, and you are most deserving of that indulgence. Our plants bring us so much joy, don't they? People often question why I grow them (I get a lot of "you grow them to sell right?" or "what do you do with them?"), they're therapy for me. I so enjoy them, and the time I get to spend with them, even when they aren't blooming. 

Nice choices. I have a Parkside order coming this week also.


----------



## Marco (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey Patrix welcome back. Nice pick up on the plants.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome back Patrix.


----------



## Barbara (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi. Welcome back. You definently needed to treat yourself. Get well.
Barb.


----------



## Greenpaph (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome back, Pat!

Glad your doing better! What a great group of paphs you chose!

:clap: :drool: :clap:


----------

